# I want to make...



## I am r4ymond (Nov 18, 2010)

I want to make a somewhat plain, text-only sig, but I'm not really familiar with programs like GIMP and Windows Paint. I've been using both programs for quite a while. The one that I found that was the easiest to use was Windows Paint. I want to move on with a program that has more features like GIMP, for example. I've searched for tutorials on how to make sigs and do all of those fancy image editing stuff but to no avail. 

Such a simple text-only sig can be like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I found that picture on Raymond's Photo Gallery (a friend of mine, and, yes, I know, what a coincidence) and thought that it was interesting. 

I messed around with the Layers on GIMP, but I couldn't figure it out. 

It would be extremely appreciated if someone directed me to a tutorial specifically associated with GIMP Sig-Making without using the "Render Logo or Button" option. 

(I found a tutorial that was on GIMP's website, but it did not help that much because it was an old tutorial). 

Help is appreciated!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 18, 2010)

1 - Make text.
2 - Make new layer.
3 - Make a gradient on the new layer.  Yes, the text will appear to vanish because it's hidden behind this new layer.
4 - In the layer box you'll see Mode: Normal.  Click it, and select "screen".

Congrats, you now have gradient-overlayed text.  Make various text and try with various things overtop of it and various blending modes other than "screen" for various effects.


----------



## prowler (Nov 18, 2010)

Start off on Paint.NET then once you've got the hang of image editing, work your way onto GIMP.


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 18, 2010)

Paint.NET:
1. Make dem textz... be sure to disable anti aliasing on the text!
2. Select magic wand tool, set the flood mode to global, tolerance to 0.
3. Click *outside* the text.
4. New layer, make sure the new one is selected.
5. Now, press Ctrl+I to *invert the selection*.
6. Make a gradient over the text with the gradient tool. Hold Shift and drag down to make a perfectly horizontal or vertical gradient.
7. Press Enter to deselect the selected text.
8. ????
9. PROFIT!!!






You can give cookies whenever you feel like.


----------



## hakusa (Nov 18, 2010)

Just in case you need it, you can go to dafont to search for a font that's suitable for your sig.


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 18, 2010)

Just checked it out, and the process for paint.net is pretty much the same, except you need to double-click a layer to get to it's properties where you can change the blending mode.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As always, the helpful Rydian. 

I did the GIMP method just yesterday and was kind of off track. I didn't save the image for you guys to see, but I'll try all methods posted tomorrow, as I do not have time to do this today.




			
				hakusa said:
			
		

> Just in case you need it, you can go to dafont to search for a font that's suitable for your sig.



That's great! I need that too, just in case I plan to learn how to make sigs without any disruptions.

EDIT: Also, when making a new layer, what do I set it to? There are 4 options: Transparency, White, Background Color, and Foreground Color. Which type of layers should I use?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 19, 2010)

Leave it on transparency (which makes it a blank layer, which is what you almost always want).


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 20, 2010)

I did the Paint .NET method and this is what I got: 






I messed up on it somehow. Am I supposed to make the new layer *only* visible, or do I have to make both layers visible?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 20, 2010)

If you want your text to be transparent you can just make the text layer visible and not the white background.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 20, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> If you want your text to be transparent you can just make the text layer visible and not the white background.


The thing is he made the text on the background (instead of it's own layer).


----------



## hakusa (Nov 21, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> That's great! I need that too, just in case I plan to learn how to make sigs without any disruptions.
> 
> EDIT: Also, when making a new layer, what do I set it to? There are 4 options: Transparency, White, Background Color, and Foreground Color. Which type of layers should I use?







Yes, I agree too that you should set it to "Transparency." Your sig will then be more flexible to use on other sites, and it'll look nicer too. (Unless that particular site's colour doesn't match your sig colour)

Another way which you can have a transparent background using GIMP is to add a new transparent layer and delete the background layer. Not sure whether this is the long way or whether it's easier to understand, but that's another way to do it.


----------

